# Preamplificador activo con tono y balance



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 9, 2010)

hola a todos

tengo dos diagramas de preamplificadores activos, que no se cual me conviene mas, y por eso pido ayuda, para que me ayuden a elegir.

Lo quiero usar como preamplificador universal, pues a mi amplificador le conecto de todo, microfonos, guitarra, linea cd etc. 

Gracias


----------



## angel36 (Sep 9, 2010)

Y por que no mejor uno mas especifico que a su ves tiene mezclador...... de la entrada de linea y el micrófono.....

como este

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 9, 2010)

si, esta bueno el proyrcto, pero no me conviene tanto, porque trae nadamas para un microfono. Sería mejor que fueran 2 microfonos y 1 linea, o talvez 2, pero si me interesan mucho los microfonos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 9, 2010)

bueno usa el buscador hay unas consolas de 4 o 6 canales que seguro te van a resultar útiles....

un pre amplificador normalmente no viene con tantas entradas...o por lo menos no los vi...


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 9, 2010)

las lineas, mmm seran buenas que las trajera, pero no me hacen falta, asi que no importa. lo que si me urge son los microfonos.


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 9, 2010)

amigos he fabricado el preamplificador del pdf con el tda 1524 pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, me suena todo feo y saturado y si lo conecto a 12vcc no hace nada :S alguien me darua alguna ayuda ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2010)

pabloducasse dijo:


> amigos he fabricado el preamplificador del pdf con el tda 1524 pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, me suena todo feo y saturado y si lo conecto a 12vcc no hace nada :S alguien me darua alguna ayuda ?


¿ Hiciste la PCB que figura en el archivo ?
¿ La hiciste en "Espejo" ?


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 9, 2010)

lo imprimi tal cual esta ahi


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2010)

pabloducasse dijo:


> lo imprimi tal cual esta ahi


No revise el diseño pero si no estoy equivocado, deberías imprimirlo aplicando la función *"Espejo"*

Revisa si tu impreso se ve exactamente como se ve en el archivo PDF o aparece invertido.

¿ Foto ?


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola "Guillermemomemin"

      el pre con el 1524 se ha visto que funciona correctamente. Mira el topic de "mnicolau" que fue quien lo hizo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/


                                 Saludos!


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Oct 10, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, pero me encontré otro esquema que ya lo hice y lo tengo funcionando de maravillas. Le conecto de todo, linea cd, microfono y guitarra y todo esto levanta.

gracias a mnicolau por la elaboración del esquema.


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 12, 2010)

Bueno aca tengo fotos del pre que aun no puedo hacer andar, esta igual que el esquema que muestra el pdf, si alguien tiene alguna idea bienvenida sea.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lamentablemente no puedo subir fotos :S no se como se hace jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

pabloducasse dijo:


> .........lamentablemente no puedo subir fotos :S no se como se hace jaja



En lugar de emplear la ventana "*Enviar respuesta*", entras en "*Ir a avanzado*" y allí te da la opción de agregar archivos al mensaje.


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 12, 2010)

Gracias por explicarme, aca dejo las fotos en un rar

Subidas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

Foto de la parte inferior (Cobre)


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 13, 2010)

alguien tiene alguna idea ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2010)

pabloducasse dijo:


> alguien tiene alguna idea ?





Fogonazo dijo:


> Foto de la parte inferior (Cobre)



¿ Que estas aportando para resolver tu problema ?


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 13, 2010)

me dijeron que posteara fotos de la parte del cobre y asi lo hice, queria saber si alguno se le ocurria algo por el cual el pre no anda. revise la posicion de los componentes, que no tenga cortocircuitos entre pistas y todo.


----------



## kikoaaf (Oct 13, 2010)

A mi me paso exsactamente lo mismo, lo arme con 2 PCBs diferentes, bien armadas, con zocalos para no quemar el CI al soldarlo, y nunca me funciono bien, simpre con ruidos, use cables blindados para realizar todos los cableados y asi tampoco funciono bien. Puede ser que sean CIs truchos????
Saludos.


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 13, 2010)

yo tambien tengo todos cables blindados, no puedo hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 3, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, pero me encontré otro esquema que ya lo hice y lo tengo funcionando de maravillas. Le conecto de todo, linea cd, microfono y guitarra y todo esto levanta.
> 
> gracias a mnicolau por la elaboración del esquema.



cual es el enlace de donde sacaste ese pre podrias ponerlo


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

SERGIOD dijo:


> cual es el enlace de donde sacaste ese pre podrias ponerlo


 

Esta aca, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/ , sale cuando usas el buscador del foro!!


----------



## mrimpresos (Feb 26, 2014)

Buenos dias, un amigo me envio este esquema, quisiera saber si este esquema funciona, es que quiero hacer una meza de mezcla, gracias a todos


----------

